# Epic Meal Time: Candy Pizza



## CAThulu (Jul 11, 2011)

Candied-bacon-stuffed-crust candy Pizza, Cotton-candy-battered deep-fried chocolate bars with a cotton-candy maranara sauce, and a cookie dough calzone

The rest defies description.

NSFW due to language, massive amounts of college jock-itude, and the coronary from just watching this thing :grin:

[yt]pDwvqrSi92Q[/yt]


----------



## Lobar (Jul 11, 2011)

That just does not look appetizing at all.  Maybe if I was still eight years old or something.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 11, 2011)

I see this more as the Jackass of "Man Vs. Food".  It's not because it's appetizing...it's because it's bat-sh*t crazy.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 11, 2011)

I can just taste the diabetes in every bite.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 11, 2011)

lol Man, I only watch these guys because then I can feel good about myself. I am a big fatty, but I would NEVER EVER eat anything that they have made.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Same here!  But damn, some of those ideas look good.  On a very small, small scale *L*.   Thanks to these two, I know how to make candied bacon


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh no, epic meal time gets my hate award. Just playing with food without respect and i bet half of their foods go to waste.


----------



## Jude (Jul 12, 2011)

The videos are entertaining to watch, but I don't think I could stomach anything they make.


----------



## Flatline (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm surprised these guys aren't dead yet.


----------



## Azure (Jul 12, 2011)

Every time I watch one of their videos, I want to vomit. WHO NEEDS THAT MUCH FUCKING MEAT?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2011)

I hate Epic Meal Time.  Food comedy gone wrong.


----------

